# A new lens...Should I buy it?



## PropilotBW (Sep 11, 2015)

I am looking for a more suitable portrait lens for my EM-5ii.  I currently have the 2 lenses listed in my signature below.    
I was looking into the M.Zuiko 45mm 1.8.  I am heavily favoring it for it's reasonable price and good reviews.  
Do you think it would be really that much different than using my 12-40 zoom lens at 40mm f/2.8? 

What else would you suggest?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2015)

Sigma 60mm f/2.8 maybe?

But according to one m4/3 afficionado,The First Micro Four Third Lenses You Should Buy the Oly 45/1.8 is the first choice in the 90mm equivalent field of view prime category, and to me, having the f/1.8 f/stop yield an f/3.5 equivalent DOF (in 35mm FOV terms) is almost perfect! If wide-open at f/1.8 yields an f/3.5 depth of field look, that makes f/2 to f/2.5 almost ideal for getting tele-portraits with adequate DOF to actually cover the whole face and head !


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2015)

Your signature doesn't have anything on it.

The 45f1.8 is a great little lens. I wouldn't hesitate


----------



## Ido (Sep 12, 2015)

If you live in the US, or anywhere else that has a good rental service / stores with loose return policy, you can get the lens for a few days and see if you like the results.



jaomul said:


> Your signature doesn't have anything on it.


It does. Are you viewing on a phone? I’ve noticed that signatures don’t show up when viewed on a phone. Anyway, he has an Olympus OM-D E-M5 II with the 12-40mm f/2.8 and 75-300mm f/4.8-6.7 II.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2015)

Yip.  On a phone. Thanks


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 12, 2015)

Shooting indoors the 45 is perfect, shooting outside or with lotsa space the Sigma 60/2.8 is sweet.  

Oly 45




 


Sigma 60


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 12, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Shooting indoors the 45 is perfect, shooting outside or with lotsa space the Sigma 60/2.8 is sweet.
> 
> Oly 45
> 
> ...



Thanks Ron!


----------



## Peeb (Sep 12, 2015)

This is an enthusiast forum.  The advice here is ALWAYS buy.


----------

